# Airtel AON on ASUS P526



## ankit.gangsta (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello friends... m new to this forum and badly need your help..i've just purchased an ASUS P526 windows enabled handset and wnt to activate AON services on it.... the problem is no settings are working and the customer care exec says that AON is not supported in windows based mobiles... i even had a fight with him coz these guys have already deducted Rs. 99 for this service and now they are asking me to change my handset!!! can someone tell me if AON will work or i'll have to switch to MO... and if someone has tried AON on an ASUS mob, pls send me the settings.


----------



## Pat (Aug 11, 2008)

Please search this section. A similar problem has been discussed. And yes, it is possible to use AON on windows-mobile based phones.


----------



## ankit.gangsta (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for the reply... i searched for similar posts and found some and configured the settings with lots of permutations and combinations.... the problem i think is the options menu in the IE of my phone doesn't have a "connections" option... m getting connected to GPRS but the error message "request not authorised to access WAP Gateway" is etting displayed everytime i try to open a webpage....


----------



## ankit.gangsta (Aug 13, 2008)

can neone pls help if he's faced a similar problem with the same model???


----------



## Pat (Aug 13, 2008)

ankit.gangsta said:


> thanks for the reply... i searched for similar posts and found some and configured the settings with lots of permutations and combinations.... the problem i think is the options menu in the IE of my phone doesn't have a "connections" option... m getting connected to GPRS but the error message "request not authorised to access WAP Gateway" is etting displayed everytime i try to open a webpage....



Get Opera Mobile for Windows Mobile and surf through it. Remember, get Opera mobile and not Opera Mini.


----------

